# xps 15 probleme mit grafikkarte



## KempA (17. September 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich wollte eben auf meinem XPS 15 Gta 4 spielen.
Jedoch schaltet er nicht auf die Nvidiakarte um, deshalb ist das Spiel natürlich unspielbar. Hab auch schon auf Höchstleistung umgestellt, das hat aber leider auch nicht geholfen.

System:
Intel Core i7 2630QM
8 GB DDR3-Ram
Nvidia GT525M 1 GB

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!


EDIT: Habe jetzt auch in den Nvidiaoptionen die Grafikkarte ausgewählt, trotzdeme bekomme ich in GTA weiterhin nur 50 MB Vram angezeigt.


----------



## Alpha11833 (24. September 2011)

Hey recell,

ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem auch mit GTA4 nur hab ich eine 2GB Graka.
Ich hoffe ich komme nicht zu spät, aber such mal einen Treiber für die Grafikarte und mach das unabhängig von DELL:
NVIDIA DRIVERS 280.26 WHQL
Das ist ein Treiber für Win7 64-bit.

Sorry, dass das so spät kam, hab das grad gesehen und sofort n Konto errichtet 
Also viel Spaß beim zoggen!


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2011)

Kann man vlt. auch IM Spiel die Graka wählen? ^^


----------



## Alpha11833 (26. September 2011)

Hey Herbboy,

nein, kann man nicht, du kannst aber entweder durch den Gerätemanager oder durchs BIOS deine standart Grafikkarte deaktivieren, falls dein Laptop die falsche Benutzt.
Ansonsten immer die Treiber von "NVIDEA.de" downloaden!!!


----------



## KempA (27. September 2011)

Du machst dir extra en Account um mir hier zu helfen? Wow^^ vielen Dank ;D

Leider kann man mit dem XPS 15 keine Treiber direkt bei Nvidia laden, muss man alles über Dell machen -.-


----------



## JonnyDee (27. September 2011)

würde gern auch einen aktuellen treiber von nvidia nutzen wollen nur kann ich den nicht install. da im ein fehler kommt, der dell treiber geht ohne probleme. wie kann ich den nvidiatreiber nutzen ....


----------



## Hatuja (27. September 2011)

Was kommt denn für eine Fehlermeldung?

Ich habe auch viel mit Dell Notebooks zu tun, allerdings die Latitude- Serien und dort ist die Installation von Treibern direkt von Nvidia gar kein Problem.
Vor der Installation vielleicht übers BIOS den Intel Chip deaktivieren. Vielleicht denkt der Installer, dass nur die Intel da ist und wenn er die Nvbidia nicht findet, installiert er die Treiber nicht.

Dann könntet Ihr auch nochmal die "Have a Disk"- Methode versuchen. (Funktioniert bei Intel GMA OEM Chips von Dell)
Das Treiber-Setup von der Nvidia Seite laden und nur entpacken.
Die alten Treiber über den Gerätemanager runter werfen und die Treiberdateien entfernen lassen (Nicht über das Setup, da dann auch Physix und die NV Systemsteuerung deinstalliert wird).
Nach dem Neustart sollte er dann die Graka finden, aber keine Treiber.
Dann über den Gerätemanager, nicht über das Setup, die Treiber installieren. Bei der Installation dann auswählen, dass ihr die Treiber- Datei auf dem Computer habt (Have a Disk), die passende .inf Datei aus dem extrahierten Setup angeben und jegliche Meldungen, dass der Treiber vielleicht nicht passen könnte ignorieren und trotzdem installieren lassen.


----------



## JonnyDee (27. September 2011)

na ich habe das Alienware m17x R3 und es kommt so direkt keine fehlermeldung er istalliert einfach nicht er bricht gleich am anfang ab und sagt das ein fehler aufgetreten sei aber welcher sagt er nicht.... möchte gern den aktuellen treiber nutzen aber bekomme es  einafch nicht hin


----------



## Hatuja (27. September 2011)

Ok, das ist merkwürdig. Wenn es ein Problem bezüglich der OEM Chips wäre, würde er das am Anfang vom Setup gleich sagen. Von wegen, OEM Produkt wird nicht unterstützt, wenden sie sich an den Hersteller der Notebooks. Eine ähnliche Meldung würde kommen, wenn er keine Nvidia Karte finden würde.
Hast du mal versucht, einen älteren Treiber von Nvidia zu installieren. Nur mal eine Version älter oder so, kann ja sein, dass der neue Installer einen Bug hat.
Ansonsten würde mir dann nur noch die "Have a Disk" Methode einfallen.


----------



## Alpha11833 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hey @ all!

vllt solltest du den alten treiber deinstallieren.
Das allerbeste wär (was ich auch gemacht hab),
Mach das betriebssysstem neu drauf!
Danach sofort alle treiber (nur die nötigsten (auch grafikkarte)) installieren!
Danach einfach GTA4 installieren... funzt bei mir reibungslos!


----------

